# how do I connect the gamecube to my PC



## confused02 (May 12, 2005)

I have a gamecube and according to the instruction boooklet it can be connected to and played on my PC or modem which is a hp pavillion vf52 but I don't know how to connect the two and what accessories I need to get them connected any input or suggestions will be greatly greatly appreciated


----------



## Alex4 (Nov 7, 2004)

Are you sure it's not talking about connecting to the Internet, or a LAN? As far as I know there is no way to connect a GC to a computer. Not without voiding your warranty anyways.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

If is possible to connect gamecube to pc, there should be a port on the back and you need to go to a retail store and buy a usb cable for it.


----------



## LukeA (Oct 21, 2005)

I connect my gamecube to my PC to get it online with PSO 1,2, and 3.

I have a broadband adapter in my cube, and a crossover cable. You then plug the cable in the cube, and then to the PC ethernet port. Then set your main internet connection to shared and your Gamecube is online.

That is the only way to connect a Gamecube to a PC, you cant access you memory card from your PC or anything. Hope that helps.


----------

